# Keeping a single rat happy?



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

A friend of mine adopted a male from the same place I got my 2 girls. After a day she decided he wasn't a good pet for her and was going to give him back :roll: So I offered to take him. But hes an intact male so I can't put him with the girls, and I don't have the money at this time to have him castrated. So hes on his own with no rat buddies for awhile. How would I go about giving this single rat the best life possible?


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Well besides getting him a buddy as sson as you possibly can( I know you can't right now), give him lots of attention and time out of his cage. At least he'll be with you for a while during the day. When you can you should get him a buddy....you can't play with him 24 hours 

Also I would give him treats and maybe start teaching him his name so he'll come to you. Is he timid of you or is he already used to you? If he is not used to you, during this period he'll have a lot of one on one time with you so he'll be able to learn his name & other stuff faster. Until you get him a buddy he'll have quite a lot of time to bond with you....(I'm not saying that when you get him a buddy he won't bond with you. 

Hope this helps....maybe others on here can add more info for you


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

He's very very good, not timid at all. He's about 6 weeks old, and is currently sleeping in my lap, his name is Ace . I was thinking of getting him a little carrying case and bringing him everywhere with me that will allow it, lol.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

lol ive said this to quite a few people now... and i never seem to get an answer... why not just adopt another male?! the more rats the merrier, thats the way i see it, then theres no need to take away his man hood... think about it, if i was a guy... and someone threatened me with that... it wouldn't blow over too well... i'd just adopt him a friend, its more fun for you, and your rat wont hate you for a while lol...


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Maybe I misunderstood your first post Jaded12....can you get Ace a buddy or are you waiting to get him neutered? It all depends what you want to do....some neuter males so they can live with the females all together, and some will get a buddy and end up having 2 males and 2 females....it's up to you. I have 2 boys and 2 girls and for a while I only had 1 boy. I decided to get him a buddy and everyone is happy now. He was about 4 months when I got him a buddy and I got a boy who was about 5-6 weeks which can be easier for introductions. I know sometimes there can benefits to neutering but whatever you choose to do it would be better for him if he was not alone too long. 

Oh and My boys love to travel with me....they get spoiled ...lol 
Sometimes tehy get some "snacks on the road"  It's always good to have a travel case for vet visits and that way they have some where to go(if you know what I mean) besides on you  Soon I'm going to take the girls somewhere with me.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

I would love to get ace a buddy! But I don't have the room right now to house 4 rats! When I get a job I will definatly be looking into adopting another male


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually, it's better to save up and get your girls fixed. If they're unfixed, chances are pretty good they'll get mammory cancer. So you'd be better waiting a little longer on introducing Ace to get the two females done instead of him.


----------

